# Costa Nova Javea



## Missmemum (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, just wondered if anyone lived here, Costa Nova, Javea, as we are arranging to go see some villas there. If so, we would appreciate hearing what you think about living there or in Javea in general? Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missmemum said:


> Hi, just wondered if anyone lived here, Costa Nova, Javea, as we are arranging to go see some villas there. If so, we would appreciate hearing what you think about living there or in Javea in general? Thank you.


We nearly bought on Costa Nova - we were renting a house with a view to buying it.

Lovely villa, pool, views - had a fantastic summer. Then in September it was like a cloud landed & we were in permanent mist. I'd get the kids ready to school, jeans, coats.... & we'd get down to the Arenal & everyone was in shorts!

It wasn't every house - lots nearby still had sun - so it's important to look at the position of the property.

It's at least a 20 minute drive to pretty much anywhere, & when we were there the majority of nearby houses were holiday homes. That's years ago, but from what friends who live there tell me it's still much the same.

It isn't how I like to live - but it suits a lot of people. 

We are still in Jávea though, 13 years later. It's actually the longest I've lived in any one town, & they would have to drag me away kicking & screaming now.


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

The port area is a fabulous place to live and is close to everything but quieter than the Arenal are


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

catherinemacunningham said:


> The port area is a fabulous place to live and is close to everything but quieter than the Arenal are


The port is my favourite part of Jávea - that's why I live here


----------

